# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Sex,verlaagd libido

## rotsburg

mijn libido is sinds het gebruik van de prikpil helemaal verlaagd.en ik heb erg veel probleem daarmee.zoek naar een oplossing.ben al gestopt met de prik pil

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Rotsburg,

Ben je hiermee al naar de huisarts geweest? Er zijn wel een aantal libidoverhogende middeltjes op de markt, maar hiervan is nooit bewezen of ze wel echt werken namelijk. Mij lijkt het het beste om dit te overleggen met je huisarts. Waarschijnlijk weet hij hier wel raad mee.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## sanneken

Hallo Rotsburg,
Ik ben nieuw op dit forum.Ik heb al enkele jaren een heel laag libido en loop er al heel lang mee naar de gynaecoloog,die kan er niks aan doen behalve een hormoonspiraaltje plaatsen.Dat zou helpen.Hij ging bij mij Mirena spiraaltje plaatsen maar doordat ik in juni geopereerd ben aan de baarmoederhals (slechte cellen weggesneden) moet ik nog eventjes wachten tot ik in januari nieuws heb of ik nog slechte cellen heb of alles terug inorde is.Je kan er misschien eens over praten met je arts of gynaecoloog?
Groetjes Sanneken

----------


## rotsburg

dank je wel dames ik zal jullie advies opvolgen

----------


## ikke64

Kennen de dames nog meer oorzaken van lage libido.
Ik ben op zoek waar de oorzaak ligt bij mijn vrouw. En ik heb wel een idee maar misschien komt er op deze manier nog andere punten om de hoek. Haal libido is zo laag dat ze er nog niet eens (veel) moeite voor doet deze weer op te krikken. Ook niet voor mij. En dit blijft een probleem in onze relatie.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,

Een laag libido kan vele oorzaken hebben; stress, vermoeidheid, depressie, zorgen, moeite met intimiteit, bang om niet meer klaar te kunnen komen, bang om niet te voldoen aan de wensen van de partner, laag zelfbeeld, slecht beeld van eigen lichaam, vervelende eerdere ervaringen (pijn, verkrachting, aanranding), medicijnen, veranderde hormoonhuishouding (bv door zwangerschap/pilgebruik/verandering pil/overgang), relatieproblemen, (slechte) eetgewoonten... daarnaast heeft de ene persoon een ander libido dan de andere, sommigen hebben van nature laag libido en sommigen hebben van nature hoog libido...

----------


## ikke64

Lieve Luuss,

Klopt allemaal. En als ik zo het rijdje nalees komt het bij haar nooit meer goed. Ik ben bang dat er bij haar bij minstens 10 dingen min of meer sprake is. :Frown:  Ik ben bang dat ik er mee moet leren leven.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Ikke,

Misschien kan je door veel praten, veel geduld (aan jou kant) en meer structuur (ofzo) wat zorgen ed wegnemen?
Ik hoop het voor je!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Ik zal je handtekening in gedachte houden  :Wink: 
Ach en ik ben gezond, ook niet onbelangrijk!!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ervaar een sterk verlaagd libido bij stress,zorgen,piekeren en niet lekker in m'n vel zitten...
Als ik niet voldoende 'mentale rust' hebt ben ik een ijskast!

----------


## ikke64

Dames, jullie zijn allemaal erg lief. Ik hoop dat julie blijven mee denken.
En ..., we hebben geen/heel weinig sex. Maar gelukkig hebben we nog heel veel dingen die ons wel binden. De belangrijkste. Ik hou van haar, of dat anderom ook zo is weet ik niet 100% zeker. Maar we doen nog steeds erg veel samen. En de problemen, menings verschillen die we hebben gaan meestal over sex. En dat is af en toe heel moeilijk. Maar we praten veel, en heeeeel langzaam aan hoef ik geen maanden/jaren meer te wachten om een keer te vrijen. En als we vrijen stelt het nog niet zo veel voor, maar voor mij dan erg bevredigend en heerlijk om weer even zo close met elkaar te zijn. Tuurlijk is, heel bot gezegt, het orgasme belangrijk. Maar het samen zijn staat voor op. Hopelijk komen we in wat rustiger vaarwater en kan ze zich in de toekomst beter ontspannen. Maar in ieder geval zijn we heeeel langzaam op de goede weg. 

Gr Ikke

Verlies nooit de moed: soms gaat de deur pas open met de laatste sleutel van de bos 

Of niet Luuss  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Goed doet dit om te lezen Ikke.. de meesten geven het te snel op  :Frown: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Zeer zeker  :Wink: 
Gelukkig geef jij de moed niet snel op!  :Smile: 
Fijn dat er genoeg dingen zijn die jullie nog binden en dat jullie veel praten!
Hopelijk ontspant je vrouw met de tijd wat meer zodat jullie vaker close kunnen zijn en inderdaad (intiem) samen zijn is belangrijker dan een orgasme!
Als je het samen maar fijn hebt!

----------


## ikke64

Dames,

Mede door er hier over schrijven, ga ik er ook meer over denken. Over de dingen die we nog wel samen hebben. Maar ook over de problemen waar we samen tegen aan lopen en die we samen proberen op te lossen. Helaas is sex nog steeds een moeilijk onderwerp. :Frown:  Het vervelende is dat ik ook af en toe phygisch gewoon een beetje in de knop raak door het gebrek aan..... Al moet ik toegeven, doordat ik weer meer kan genieten van het samen zijn, het ook minder wordt. Ik denk dat we er uiteindelijk wel uitkomen. En is dat niet dan hoop ik dat de dingen die we nu samen hebben steeds belangrijker voor mij/ons worden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Flogiston

De vorige reactie is geschreven door een spambot.

Een spambot is een automatisch computerprogramma dat alle forums langsgaat en zoekt op bepaalde trefwoorden. Zodra het een trefwoord (in dit geval: libido) vindt, registreert het programma zich, meestal met een naam die bestaat uit een paar letters en een paar cijfers. Daarna plaatst het een reactie die verwijst naar een commerciële verkoopsite.

Vervolgens hoor je natuurlijk nooit meer iets van zo'n computerprogramma.

Het is een soort spam, maar dan op een forum in plaats van in je e-mail. Trap er dus niet in en klik vooral _niet_ op de geplaatste link.

*EDIT DOOR NIELS: bericht heb ik verwijderd, bedankt voor het opletten flogiston!*

----------


## ikke64

Even een update. De sex is nog steeds slecht/weinig/geremd/onbevredigend. Een knuffel is er niet meer bij. Langzaam aan begin ik de moed op te geven en te denken aan een scheiding. Ze wordt steeds egoistischer. Blijft beslag leggen op mijn vrije tijd, (zo voelt het langzamerhand) Vind het maar niets als ik eens iets voor me zelf heb. Kortom, het houden van wordt minder. Praten lukt niet meer, alles is mijn schuld, haar treft geen blaam. Het werkt gewoon niet meer zo. Op dit moment zeggen we alleen het hoogstnoodzakelijke nog tegen elkaar, vooral omdat ze me deze week phygisch erg veel pijn heeft gedaan. In mijn hoofd huil ik bittere tranen.... Ik zou zo graag weer liefde voelen, ervaren..... gepassioneerde sex hebben. (mag ik dat hier zo zeggen???)

----------


## Niels

Beste Ikke,

Dat mag je zeker zeggen! Sex is gewoon onderdeel van een relatie, hoe je het ook wend of keert..

Groeten en sterkte!

Niels

----------


## Geronimo

ikke64,

Ik vind het heel erg voor je te horen dat er nog niks is veranderd, en het alleen erger is geworden. Het is duidelijk dat bij haar de wil er iets aan te veranderen compleet ontbreekt, en er weinig is dat jij nog kan doen, behalve ermee leven of je conclusies trekken. Het is heel jammer dat niet iedereen kan begrijpen dat sex zoveel meer kan zijn dan gewoon maar wat rampetampen, en echt noodzakelijk is om een relatie in goeie banen te houden (een uitzondering hier en daar misschien niet te na gesproken).
Ik heb zo het vermoeden dat jij iemand bent (net als ik) die liever geen ruzie maakt een de conflicten eerder vermijdt door je eigen mening maar voor jezelf te houden 'voor de lieve vrede'. Misschien is het tijd ook eens op je strepen staat en echt voor je mening uitkomt. Dat probeer ik de laatste tijd ook wat meer te doen, en met goed gevolg. Als je je mening altijd voor jezelf houdt, gaat zij er op den duur van uit dat jij je nergens aan ergert en alles OK vindt, en dat het alleen zij is die zich overal aan stoort. Als er maar 1 is die klaagt, lijkt er maar 1 te zijn de 'te beklagen' is... Als je alles altijd OK vindt leer je de ander geen rekening meer te houden met jou. Ik kan er natuurlijk volledig naast zitten, maar ik spreek uit ervaring. Het is niet leuk iets te doen waarvan je weet dat het de ander kan kwetsen, maar als je weet dat de ander het ook doet (al is het zonder het zelf te beseffen), moet je soms eens van je hart een steen maken en op je strepen staan. Wie lief heeft spaart de roede niet, zeggen ze dan (maar vat dit niet te letterlijk op a.u.b).
Hopelijk geraak je er samen toch nog uit, maar denk vooral ook eens aan jezelf, want dat doet zij blijkbaar ook... Het kan niet altijd van dezelfde kant blijven komen.

Sterkte!

----------


## ikke64

Geraniumolie, je hebt zeker gelijk. Daar ben ik nu achter. Helaas te laat. We hebben beide fouten gemaakt. Recent heeft ze mij verteld dat ze al een jaar of 5 niet meer van mij houd. Inmiddels liggen wij in scheiding en heeft zij een andere vriend. Ik hoop dat we als vrienden uit elkaar kunnen gaan. Al is het maar voor de kinderen. Mijn liefdesverdriet zal moeten slijten.

----------


## ikke64

Even nog dit. Wat ik inmiddels geleerd heb. Als je seksleven niet meer bevredigend is. Ga dan keihard werken aan je relatie. Of zet er een punt achter. Door modderen heeft totaal geen zin.

----------


## Lisa0315

Pillen voor verhogen seksuele verlangen - http://nl.feminil.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Alex

Tips voor het verhogen van het libido: https://tussendelakens.nl/libido-verhogen/

----------

